# General beekeeping > Native honeybees >  Native bees on TV

## Jimbo

Hi all had an e-mail from Margie


Dark honeybees on TV !

A Wester Ross honeybee conservation project features on national TV this week, as part of the BBC Landward programme at 7pm, Friday 14th June on BBC 2 Scotland.

----------


## drumgerry

Thanks for the tip Jimbo - set to record!

----------


## The Drone Ranger

No luck finding the program might be to do with different regions

----------


## Bridget

Landward on BBC 2 Scotland . It was at 7.30. Quite interesting but as always let's you down at the end.  Showed putting the larvae into cups? but nothing after that so didn't make sense if you hadn't seen it done before - like me.  No doubt it's on the cutting room floor. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## The Drone Ranger

Thanks Bridget sometimes it takes a little while to get put on the I player I'll get it this time
Lots of bees just outside my house and yet I still hate to miss any on TV

----------


## drumgerry

Think it gets repeated on Beeb 1 on Sunday at around 4.30.

----------


## Jimbo

Sorry Drumgerry my original e-mail from Margie did say 7pm but noticed in my area it was shown at 7.30. Margie did say it would be on I- player. I also think it is repeated again some time during the week

----------


## Peter

Found it by searching iPlayer for Landward.

Bit concerned about the size of the larvae she was grafting!

Best wishes

Peter

----------


## Jon

> Bit concerned about the size of the larvae she was grafting!


Yes, the larvae shown are at least 24-36 hours too old.
It was probably the TV guy wanted a big larva to show up on camera.

This is the size you want.

larva in cell cup.jpg larva on brush.jpg

----------

